# Best spot for first Mediterranean charter?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Just came back from inaugural charter in the BVIs, now hoping to sail the Med in June. Any recs for where to start? Thanks.


----------



## Telemachus (Apr 30, 2001)

Hi Segerson,
I recommend starting your Med experience in Greece. If you charter from Kalamaki (near to Athens city) you should perhaps avoid the nearer Saronic Gulf and press on to the Aegean Islands. I note that Vernicos Yachts now have a base at Lavrion, near Sounion, a much better jumping off point for the islands and nearer the new Athens airport.
Vernicos, Sunsail, Cosmos, Kiriacoulis and Moorings all offer excellent service and well maintained boats. Check their web sites for dates/prices.
I also recommend you avoid GPSC (see Message Board, ''Chartering in Greece'').


----------



## RichardElliott (Sep 24, 2001)

We were on a large crewed motorsailor in Sept. in Greece and encountered the infamous Meltemi, strong winds that blow for days. I was concerned about how the numerous bareboats in the harbor were going to get home to the North into the teeth of about 40k winds and high seas. Dick Elliott.


----------



## Telemachus (Apr 30, 2001)

The Meltemi is a katabatic wind generated by an anticyclone over the Balkans and a low pressure system over Anatolia. This northerly blows over the Aegean and generally is stronger on the Turkish side.
It usually goes in a 3-5 day cycle, starting in mid morning, reaching a peak by mid afternoon, then declining by early evening, but it can rarely blow night and day. Usually it reaches F5-6, occasionally F7.
But unlike Atlantic gales the Meltemi comes with a clear blue sky, superb visibility and blazing sun. In a well found boat, well reefed down, it offers exhilarating swimsuit sailing. Plenty of white horses but no big seas because of the short fetch. Can be unpredictably gusty in the lee of islands. Best opportunity to have dolphins alongside. Enjoy!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Our family chartered a boat in Greece in September and had a wonderful time.
We chose GPSC Charters because apart from brand new boats, they had older boats available at almost half the price of the other charter companies. We have used other charter companies in Greece but GPSC''s service is excellent and if you let them know exactly what your needs are they will make sure they find a perfect match for you. 

Regards,

Allen


----------



## zadar (Mar 16, 2001)

Croatia.
Not very demanding, especially in June, hundreds of beautiful islands, and if you are afraid of domestic charter companies (I can recommend some), you may choose between Sunsail, Moorings, Ecker etc. who all have bases in Croatia.


----------



## sailalways (Jul 10, 2002)

At all costs, avoid GPSC. 
Both Moorings and Sunsail are reputable in Turkey and Greece. Either country will be wonderful, great sailing and friendly people.


----------

